# Meet Ruby (pics)



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

This is my gorgeous Chinese hammy :001_wub:

Shes super friendly. I love the way her tail curls round my finger 

Yes i know there is no water bottle on. Was in soak


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Shes gorgeous hun, lucky to have found you xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Shes gorgeous hun, lucky to have found you xx


Awww thanks hun


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

She's beautiful 

just out of interest , what cage is that? need a new cage for my dwarfie


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

SophieCyde said:


> She's beautiful
> 
> just out of interest , what cage is that? need a new cage for my dwarfie


Its a Hagen Zoozone. Size 1. Made for rabbits really, but is way too small for them 
I meshed the top as they are quite wide apart are the bars


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow she is stunning. Never seen a chinese hammy in real life before. xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

aw wow... boootiful!


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Aww, she's cute.
Can hamsters live in gerbilariums? I've got one spare.










Nooooo, don't answer that question. GMR alert!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

davidc said:


> Aww, she's cute.
> Can hamsters live in gerbilariums? I've got one spare one
> Nooooo, don't answer that question. GMR alert!


Yes they can 

As long as the shelves in it arent wire it would be fine


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Yes they can
> 
> As long as the shelves in it arent wire it would be fine


The shelves are the wire type (it's a PAH one). Phew, saved from GMR.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

davidc said:


> The shelves are the wire type (it's a PAH one). Phew, saved from GMR.


You can cover the shelves so they are safe for hammies feet, duh duh duh GMR strikes again :lol:.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

davidc said:


> The shelves are the wire type (it's a PAH one). Phew, saved from GMR.


They can always be covered with something solid like wood


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You can cover the shelves so they are safe for hammies feet, duh duh duh GMR strikes again :lol:.


Damn you beat me too it!


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> You can cover the shelves so they are safe for hammies feet, duh duh duh GMR strikes again :lol:.





PurpleCrow said:


> They can always be covered with something solid like wood


I covered the top floor in the gerbilarium with wood for Storm's feet as she loved to just sit and relax up there.
Stop giving me ideas.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

davidc said:


> I covered the top floor in the gerbilarium with wood for Storm's feet as she loved to just sit and relax up there.
> Stop giving me ideas.


You can also buy bumble pads 

Or put some plastic shelves in out of an old cage


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i used cardboard


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> You can also buy bumble pads
> 
> Or put some plastic shelves in out of an old cage


I don't have any plastic sheets.

Are bumble pads safe for hamsters? Can they have things like that?


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> You can also buy bumble pads
> 
> Or put some plastic shelves in out of an old cage


Are the bumble pads to prevent or help with bumble foot? I remember someone posting a photograph of a guinea pig with severe bumble foot aaages ago on here, was horrible


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

davidc said:


> I don't have any plastic sheets.
> 
> Are bumble pads safe for hamsters? Can they have things like that?


People say they shouldnt cos they pouch stuff. But i havent had a problem with my lot


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> Are the bumble pads to prevent or help with bumble foot? I remember someone posting a photograph of a guinea pig with severe bumble foot aaages ago on here, was horrible


They are. But can be used to cover bars too


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

PurpleCrow said:


> Are the bumble pads to prevent or help with bumble foot? I remember someone posting a photograph of a guinea pig with severe bumble foot aaages ago on here, was horrible


Can that be caused by wire? Never heard of bumble foot till today cos I don't have hamsters.



srhdufe said:


> People say they shouldnt cos they pouch stuff. But i havent had a problem with my lot


I think *if* I do get a hamster, I will probably just get a new cage and not risk it with the gerbilarium.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

davidc said:


> Can that be caused by wire? Never heard of bumble foot till today cos I don't have hamsters.
> 
> I think *if* I do get a hamster, I will probably just get a new cage and not risk it with the gerbilarium.


Ooooh i love new cages 

We need pics WHEN you do


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's beautiful 

As for the wire parts of gerbilariums, tiles work well for covering them


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Ooooh i love new cages
> 
> We need pics WHEN you do


IF I do you mean. 
Anyway, decided not to get anymore rodents for a while.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww she is a little cutie.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: I miss my little Chinese hamster.

It is cute how they use their tail by winding it round your fingers to make sure they don't fall isn't it..:laugh:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!! Look at the itty bitty tail, I likes Ruby  Glad she found you hun, and fingers crossed the robos come back home for their dinner.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Aww She's lovely! She really blends in with the carefresh


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Aww She's lovely! She really blends in with the carefresh


:lol: Hadn't noticed that before, but she does.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Very cute..


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Aww She's lovely! She really blends in with the carefresh


Thats the first thing i thought after AWWWWWWW


----------

